# Solved: Artists! What brand of printer/scanner do you recommend ?



## RaoulWidman (Jun 28, 2005)

Hello ! 
I'm looking for advice before purchasing a combination printer & image scanner. I've used all sorts of draw, paint & photo edit programs with success, but I STILL prefer drawing on paper as I find it less distracting. 

I'm looking to find a medium-priced printer ( $200 or less ) that I can use to scan sketches & line drawings to send to clients, etc. I'd like to be able to pick up fine cross-hatching at .03mm and register several values of grey, while serving as a good all-around printer. Does anyone have a machine that they're really happy with and would recommend ? I'd truly appreciate your input. Thanks ! Raoul W.


----------



## linskyjack (Aug 28, 2004)

Forget the combo---a dedicated printer and dedicated scanner is the only way to go--I have yet to use a combo machine that does the kind of work that you do well. In your price range, I can't really recommend anything. I would think that if you spent a 100 bucks for the printer, and 100 bucks for the scanner, you would do a lot better then you would with a combo machine. Again, you say you want to register .03mm cross hatching and several values of grey---That should be no problem as long as what you send to your clients if for the purposes of rough proofs of the final project.


----------



## RaoulWidman (Jun 28, 2005)

Back to linskyjack - Thanks very much ! I sense you're right. Yes, it is primarily for relaying rough ideas and such. Hoping for fine cross-hatching is of course the high end of wishfull thinking. I'm familiar with the dirty scratch that can crop up on a plain black line drawing at the wrong setting. What machine are you most satisfied with? 
Raoul


----------



## linskyjack (Aug 28, 2004)

For a Scanner I like the Canoscan 8400F---thats 3200 DPI----and you should be able to get it for 124.50 at New Egg. If thats to expensive look at the Canonscan Lide 35--its 1200 DPI but can handles slides or 35mm like the 8400--You can get these for under 80 bucks.

As far as a printer goes---heck, there are many options. I like Canon Pixma IP 4000---or the Canon Pixma IP 2000. They give you stunning photos, are quick, and do okay with other graphics and text. The 4000 goes for 109.95 at New Egg and there is a 20 dollar rebate taking you down to 89.95.


----------



## RaoulWidman (Jun 28, 2005)

Thank you, linskyjack. I do appreciate your time. ( In just this last week these forums have helped me dig myself out from a morass of crashes, lost drivers, etc, etc. ) I will check out these machines. I recall seeing good ratings on the Pixma. Again, thank you. Your expertise is better than guesswork. R.Widman


----------



## linskyjack (Aug 28, 2004)

I dont think you can go wrong with the combo I suggested. Keep us informed and tell us what you end up doing. I think you will be much happier with buying two dedicated devices rather then the combo.


----------



## RaoulWidman (Jun 28, 2005)

Alright then. I will do that. Once I've worked with some projects i'll be able to report a result. Thanks, and best to you. Raoul


----------



## Mulderator (Feb 20, 1999)

I like the HP Office Jet for a combo machine--does an excellent job of scanning and printing. It also serves as a fax machine. The reason I like the combo is it saves a lot of space.


----------



## RaoulWidman (Jun 28, 2005)

Hello Mulder! Thanks for answering. I can check into this one. I owned an Hp for several years and it was never a problem. How is the scan for replicating detail? RW


----------



## linskyjack (Aug 28, 2004)

I think thats where you will find the problem with the combo machine--in the details---Check out dpi on those machines---I'm not familiar with the Office Jet but my experience is that most combo machines are not suited for your usage. The other problem is that if the machine goes down, you are stuck---you can't do anything.


----------



## Mulderator (Feb 20, 1999)

RaoulWidman said:


> Hello Mulder! Thanks for answering. I can check into this one. I owned an Hp for several years and it was never a problem. How is the scan for replicating detail? RW


I have the OfficeJet G85 and it does a very good job at scanning detail.

But if you are just interested in scanning and have the room a separate flatbed scanner is a better option because you can get better quality scanning for a lower price since that's all it does. My point is, my OfficeJet sits on the desk in my office at home and does everything--copying, scanning, printing, faxing, etc. So its perfect for that.

Here is a CNET review of scanners:

http://reviews.search.com/search?q=...&cat=312&mode=products&allfields=0&k=25035055

and here is for All-in-One:

http://reviews.search.com/search?q=...&cat=312&mode=products&allfields=0&k=65597030


----------



## RaoulWidman (Jun 28, 2005)

Hello to linskyjack and to Mulder - Thanks to you both. In the last few days since starting this thread I've studied the specs on these machines and their reviews. Thanks to your help I've formed a conclusion that's right for me now. 
I do need a good reliable printer now, whereas I can afford to hold off a few weeks on the purchase of a scanner, to get one capable of the functions I'll need. Fax capability would be helpful providing its doesn't detract from the primary capability of the machine. From there, I'll be likely to invest in another, higher quality printer when its use is needed and my work is able to fund the investment on its own. 

At this point I believe I should chage this thread's subject or refine it. I'm still interested in hearing input as to machines that perform so well their users swear by them -- while acknowleging the question of combination machines has been fully answered. 

Being new to forums in general, should this thead just evolve, or be closed and a new one begun ? Best, Raoul


----------



## linskyjack (Aug 28, 2004)

I think that most of the combo machines today are quadruple threats---fax, printing, scanning and copying. As I said before, I don't like the combo machines because although they do everything adequately, they dont do it well. Why not go for a decent printer first----(see above), and then buy a scanner and a fax machine. You would probably stay pretty close to your budget.


----------



## RaoulWidman (Jun 28, 2005)

To linskyjack : Yep. You're right. I'm convinced. I'll get back to you on which one I end up with.. Thanks! Raoul :up:


----------



## linskyjack (Aug 28, 2004)

Let us know!


----------



## bo0sheke (Jul 10, 2005)

I may be new here, but this is something that i can actualy answer 

I'd say your best bet is *Epson* We use them at school, I use an Epson scanner at home that lets me scan my photo negatives in as wel  Works great with Photoshop, and the printer works wonders.

The Epson printers can be bought cheap, $99 for a nice color printer *Epson Stylus C86 InkJet* and even better photo printers :up:

As goes the scanner, they don't come cheap  , but their scanning job reflect the price  

As for the multi function guy, also epson, here are 3 "ink Jet" 1se http://www.cdw.com/shop/search/Results.aspx?grp=imf&mfrn=5698083

So i'd say Epson :up:


----------



## linskyjack (Aug 28, 2004)

Both Epson and Canon make very nice printers and scanners.


----------

